# London Hotel Suggestion in October



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Any good values. Staying only one night before a cruise. Hotel must have a bar!!


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Priceline. You can get amazing deals by bidding.


----------



## Marwood (Oct 28, 2011)

I normally use booking.com.

What part of London do you need to be in? Close to theatres? Restaurants?

From where is your cruise going? It may be better to be closer to that.

I would not recommend any of the hotels near Heathrow. In the city I rather like the Chancery Court and the Apex Temple. 

If you want something cheaper then look at Club Quarters in St Pauls or the Mercure in Bloomsbury. I've stayed at both and they are fine. I'm not sure the Club Quarters has much of a bar, but you are very close to some very good pubs. You'd probably enjoy Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese on Fleet Street.


----------



## paulmcmanus (Dec 12, 2012)

Give us an idea of what good value means to you, dollar-wise, and we could make some useful suggestions.


----------



## MarkusH (Dec 10, 2004)

*The Double Tree in Pepys Lane*

If you happen to stay over the week-end, I would recommend the Double Tree Tower Hill in Pepys Lane. Since few tourists stay in the City, hotel prices in that area are usually competitive over the week-end. You can easily take a bus (or the tube if it is not closed for week-end maintenance) to the West End.

It is brand new and in one of the modern formats where you get what you need, but no more, e.g. free wi-fi, but the soap in the bathroom is liquid in a fixed container on the wall.

It does have a bar.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

A couple of random thoughts:

1. In September, I stayed at the Comfort Inn Victoria (Belgrave Rd), or as I call it, the Adequate Inn. I would not recommend it. It's in a good location, but the room itself was very small...slightly larger than the bed. No bar, but plenty of drinking ops nearby. For example, there is a Doubletree a half block away with a hotel bar.

2. If you're considering taking a taxi, I would consider a private car service to ferry you from airport to hotel instead. It'll be more pleasant, and the cost will be comparable and possibly cheaper than taking a taxi. I used Arrowfleet Limited, and it cost 48 pounds to go from Victoria Station to Heathrow.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

What is your budget and any preferred location?

Do not worry about the bar, lots of places to drink in London.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Andy said:


> Any good values. Staying only one night before a cruise. Hotel must have a bar!!


Cruise embarking from Southampton? If so you will travel by train to Southampton from Waterloo. There's a Novotel nearby that I've stayed in and also a Premier Inn for cheap and cheerful - they're both fine really and as cheap as you'll get in London. A short walk from Waterloo underground too if you want to head back into the city a bit. I'd never take a car from them Airport - in fact if trying to save a few $$$, the underground will get you into the city quicker and cheaper than a car ever will from Heathrow. Piccadilly line to Leicester Sq., and then a short transfer to Waterloo..... less than an hour and about £5 each.


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

Montcalm Brewery. 

Just do it. 



I also like 196 Bishopsgate managed apartments. It's noisy on the street side, but I sleep hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McKay (Jun 13, 2005)

Andy said:


> Any good values. Staying only one night before a cruise. Hotel must have a bar!!


Do you happen to belong to a club that has affiliates in London? If so, there may be some excellent accommodations available through that route.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

McKay said:


> Do you happen to belong to a club that has affiliates in London? If so, there may be some excellent accommodations available through that route.


McKay:

Good idea, but only a golf country club and I don't think that would count!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Andy,

Sheraton Park Lane - you can sometimes find a room here for under 200 GBP. Good location, slighty shabby Art Deco splendor and Starwood points. And of course a bar.

https://www.sheratonparklane.com/


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I've stayed at the Ampersand hotel, located in the vicinity of the South Kensington tube station, everything was excellent. Fairly priced though not cheap.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

I very highly recommend the Landmark Hotel in Marylebone. 5-stars, yet reasonably priced.

It has a number of bars. I prefer the 222 over the Mirror Room.

https://www.landmarklondon.co.uk/en


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

My wife and I stayed at the Premier Inn on York Road near Euston(?) rail station in September of 2011. Great room, clean, neat, quiet and very favorably priced at less than 125GBP. There is a great Irish bar/restaurant about a half block away with great food and drink.


----------

